# Strategie um zum Panzer IV zu kommen?



## Redbull0329 (13. August 2012)

Hallo, ich bin gerade im deutschen Leicht/Mittelschweren Panzer Baum beim Pz38nA angekommen, und ich bin etwas ratlos: Bisher war es mit dem 38t sehr easy EP zu sammeln, weil ich hauptsächlich gegen andere Panzer meiner Stufe gekämpft habe, doch jetzt werde ich auf einmal ständig mit Stufe 6 oder noch höheren Panzern in ein Match geworfen, denen ich höchstens am Lack kratzen kann! 

Ich weiß, dass ist so gedacht dass man als Scout rumfährt etc, aber damit dauert es ewig ehe ich die 15.000 EP zusammen habe!

Habt ihr nen Tipp wie ich das halbwegs schnell gebacken kriege? (Premium habe ich schon!)


----------



## Homerclon (14. August 2012)

Als Scout in High-Tier-Gefechten hast du zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Lücke suchen und zur gegnerischen Arty durchstoßen um diese im Idealfall zu zerstören.
Das ist auch die Standardtaktik, nur das die meisten gleich von Beginn an losfahren. Dadurch haben sie zwar am ende 10-15 aufgedeckte Ziele, aber trotzdem kaum XP.
Das aufklären bringt nämlich nur dann auch nennenswert XP, wenn der Gegner auch bekämpft wird. Warte also mind. bis die eigene Arty, falls vorhanden, schussbereit ist. (Chat nutzen, und fragen.)

2. Gegner für Verbündete aufdecken und aufgedeckt halten. (Kannst die Kanone im Hangar lassen, wirst eh keinen Schuss abgeben. Das verrät nämlich deine Position.)
Dafür musst du die Karten kennen, du musst wissen wo du dich hinstellen kannst ohne gesehen zu werden. Und es müssen Verbündete in Schussweite sein, denn es bringt nichts Gegner aufzudecken auf die keiner schießt.

Letztere ist die ertragreichere, aber auch schwierigere. Und höchstwahrscheinlich werden dich einige als Camper-Noob bezeichnen. Die erwarten nämlich das ein Scout bei Rundenbeginn suizid begeht.

Gutes Funkgerät ist für den Scout genauso wichtig wie Geschwindigkeit und Manövrierbarkeit.
Kanone ist da egal, dein Ziel ist es nicht Schaden auszuteilen, sondern deinen Verbündeten Ziele zu nennen.


Soweit zumindest das Theoretische, in der Praxis kam ich mit Scouts auch nie wirklich zurecht.
Zumindest nicht in Randoms, in Kompanien hab ich auch gerne mal den Scout gemimt.

Ein guten Scout abzugeben ist wohl das schwierigste in WoT.
Merkwürdig das man von WG quasi gezwungen wird, dies machen zu müssen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. August 2012)

Ich glaub so langsam habe ich den Dreh raus, mir fehlen nur noch 4500 EP Punkte! 

Ich mache es meistens so: Ich setze mich etwas an die Spitze der Heavys, decke die Gegner auf, gehe schnell in Deckung ehe sie mich sehen und warte bis sie zerstört werden. Wenn sie wieder verschwinden komme ich nochmal schnell raus um sie aufzudecken und gehe sofort wieder in Deckung. Kleine Panzer, z.B. Leos, A20, BTs und Arti bekämpfe ich auch selber. Auf Maps die eben sind nutze ich meinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil und presche mit den anderen leichten Tanks zur Flagge vor und erobere die schonmal ein Stück weit, ehe wir von den Mediums gedeckt werden und die Heavys die Hauptmacht der Gegner beschäftigen.

Das klappt ganz gut, gerade hatte ich auf Lakeville vier (!) Kills und 1200 EP gesammelt


----------



## Homerclon (14. August 2012)

Ja, klingt ganz gut. 

Den Counter-Scout zu spielen, ist die von mir vergessene dritte Möglichkeit/Aufgabe eines Scouts.
Kann aber nicht von allen Scouts gleich gut ausgefüllt werden.


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. August 2012)

Naja meiner hat besagte 50mm Kanone 

Schaden 70/70/90, Durchschlag 67/130/25. Damit kann man schon einiges an Unheil anrichten  Ich habe gerade eben nen Panzer IV auseinander genommen, Premiummuni sei dank 

Inzwischen fehlen nurnoch 2000 EP, 500.000 Mücken hab ich auch beiseite geschafft


----------



## Homerclon (14. August 2012)

Pz4 kannst aber auch ohne Goldmun zerstören, spätestens an Seite und Heck hat man keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Cyberian (14. August 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja meiner hat besagte 50mm Kanone
> 
> Schaden 70/70/90, Durchschlag 67/130/25. Damit kann man schon einiges an Unheil anrichten  Ich habe gerade eben nen Panzer IV auseinander genommen, Premiummuni sei dank
> 
> Inzwischen fehlen nurnoch 2000 EP, 500.000 Mücken hab ich auch beiseite geschafft



Meinst du da Ernst Goldmun im
Random mit nem Scout ??? Schenk mir Dein Geld doch besser scheinst zu viel davon zu haben . Nein im Ernst Goldmun in Randoms verhindert nur das du das Zielen auf Schwachstellen und taktisches ausmanövrieren lernst. Wenn du damit auf so kleinen Stufen schon anfängst bekommst imho irgendwann gewaltige Probleme. Gruß Cyb


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. August 2012)

Mit normaler Mun ziel ich meistens in der Reihenfolge auf den Kettenkranz (Kette zerstört), auf den Motorraum (Feuer), und dann einen Premiumschussauf den Turm, damit die Kanone im Eimer ist. Damit kriege ich jeden Tier V Tank, bzw. kriege genug Punkte zusammen. Außerdem kostet ein Geschoss nur zwei Gold, und ich hab immer nur 10 Schuss dabei.

Anyway, der Panzer IV ist echt cool, hab dem jetzt erstmal die 50mm Kanone vom Pz38nA verpasst, die 76mm hat mir zu wenig Durchschlag und ist zu unpräzise.
Außerdem hab ich den 320 zum 450 PS Motor umgebaut und die Ostketten angebracht. Als nächstes gibts ne ordentliche 75mm Langlaufkanone 

P.S.: Was heißt imho?


----------



## sh4sta (15. August 2012)

imho = in my honest opinion

Trotzdem brauchste keine Prem Muni. Kannst auch einfach HE auf die Turm-Front ballern um die Kanone zu Zerstören...
Lieber mit normaler Mun Schwachstellen lernen, anstatt mit Prem Mun einfach drauf zu rotzen. Ausserdem haste auch mit Prem Mun keine garantie, das du dem Gegner die Kanone zerballerst.


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. August 2012)

Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert  

Gibts irgendwo ne Liste von Schwachstellen verschiedener Panzer zum auswendig lernen?


----------



## Heretic (15. August 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht vertue gibt es sogar ne Texturen Mod von jemanden den du als Skin verwenden kannst. Der die Schwachstellen Weis anmalt.

Frag mich aber bitte nicht. Ob das Legal ist und wo man den Runterladen kann. Ich hatte den früher mal aber ich spiele schon seit über 4 Monate nicht mehr.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. August 2012)

Hehe das wäre ja genial... Und unfair... Aber genial


----------



## Homerclon (15. August 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht vertue gibt es sogar ne Texturen Mod von jemanden den du als Skin verwenden kannst. Der die Schwachstellen Weis anmalt.
> 
> Frag mich aber bitte nicht. Ob das Legal ist und wo man den Runterladen kann. Ich hatte den früher mal aber ich spiele schon seit über 4 Monate nicht mehr.
> 
> MfG Heretic


 Die sind WG vollkommen egal.
Solange sie nichts eigenes anbieten womit sie Geld verdienen können, ist es jedem frei gestellt.

Solche Skins gibts unter anderem auf Ð¨ÐºÑƒÑ€ÐºÐ¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ World of Tanks - ÐœÐ¸Ñ€ Ñ‚Ð°Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð² - WoT, aber in den Paketen sind in der Regel nur die Skins der größeren Tanks enthalten.
Und achte auf das Datum, die älteren Skins bringen dir nichts. Da sich die Stellen auch mal ändern.

Alternativ gibts auch eine Internetseite die alle als 3D-Modell inkl. eingezeichneter Schwachstellen etc. aufzeigt, aber die hab ich vergessen.
Um sich alle Tanks dort ansehen zu können, muss man sich nämlich anmelden.


----------



## Schmidde (15. August 2012)

Hier? 
Für 3$ bekommst auch noch die Module und die höheren Tiers angezeigt, aber für den Anfang war es zumindest für mich recht hilfreich


----------



## Cyberian (16. August 2012)

Sorry du sollst das Spiel lernen und nicht auf bunte Kästchen schießen... Also Spiele lese Wiki und Forum dann lernst du wo du hinschießen musst. Aber ich höre hier nur Premiumammo und Skins, kein Interesse scheinbar wirklich zu lernen. Am besten holst du die noch so Kamerazoom Mods die einen natürlich nur legale Vorteile geben... Ohne Worte


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. August 2012)

Junge chill mal, ich denke nicht eine Sekunde ernsthaft darüber nach zu cheaten  (schon gar nicht wenn die Mods von irgendwelchen dubiosen Russenseiten sind )


----------



## Cyberian (16. August 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:
			
		

> Junge chill mal, ich denke nicht eine Sekunde ernsthaft darüber nach zu cheaten  (schon gar nicht wenn die Mods von irgendwelchen dubiosen Russenseiten sind )



Ich bin vollkommen gechillt aber du nutzt auf Tier 4 schon Goldmun und fragst nach Hitzoneskins ... Das ist für mich beides nicht fair und hindert Dich zu lernen. Ist im Endeffekt Deine Sache wollte Dir eigentlich nur etwas überspitzt mitteilen das das der falsche Weg ist.


----------



## Homerclon (16. August 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Junge chill mal, ich denke nicht eine Sekunde ernsthaft darüber nach zu cheaten  (schon gar nicht wenn die Mods von irgendwelchen dubiosen Russenseiten sind )


 Dann wirst du aber auf einiges verzichten "müssen".
Die meisten Skins, Mods etc. kommen aus der Russischen Community, und damit von russischen Seiten. 


Cyberian schrieb:


> Ich bin vollkommen gechillt aber du nutzt auf Tier 4 schon Goldmun und fragst nach Hitzoneskins ... Das ist für mich beides nicht fair und hindert Dich zu lernen. Ist im Endeffekt Deine Sache wollte Dir eigentlich nur etwas überspitzt mitteilen das das der falsche Weg ist.


 Ach, Hitzone-Skins sind doch inzwischen kein Aufreger mehr wert.
Und zum anfänglichen lernen sind sie doch in Ordnung.


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. August 2012)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Ich bin vollkommen gechillt aber du nutzt auf Tier 4 schon Goldmun und fragst nach Hitzoneskins ... Das ist für mich beides nicht fair und hindert Dich zu lernen. Ist im Endeffekt Deine Sache wollte Dir eigentlich nur etwas überspitzt mitteilen das das der falsche Weg ist.


 
Um genau zu sein hat er nie nach Hitzone Skins gefragt!

Er fragte nach einer Liste wo er das nachlesen kann.

Aber schon okay. Einfach mal gleich draufhauen auch wenn man garnicht alles gelesen hat


----------

